# W7 Error code 2000-0151 / No OS detected



## JamesUSCG (Dec 26, 2008)

The title pretty much sums it up. A few days ago, I googles something, don't remember what, clicked on a normal- looking link, got one of those "Your computer has 151 detected infections" or something like that, immediately backed out then closed Firefox. (it resized the browser window and basically just took control) I knew I was screwed. Three days later, I resume from hibernate, and it froze. It's never even skipped before. (It's a new system: Dell Vostro V13 32b, abt three mos old. ) Tried ctrl/alt/del to no avail, then pushed power button. It immediately turned off w/o typical shut-down sequence. Upon restart, after BIOS, it asked to check cable and offered: 

Error code: 2000-0151 incorrect status 32, no additional sense information.

Thank you for any assistance with this issue. Jim


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if you can boot with your Windows 7 DVD and try system repair &/or system restore.

If you are able to then boot into Windows, have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. 
Please follow these steps - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

If you cannot boot into either SAFEMODE or Normal Windows, you will need to reinstall Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

